# few queries about the h1b visa sponsorship



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there,

Sorry if this is already posted somewhere else. I'm new to job hunting in US. I have 5 years of experience i'm into the Computer Networking. Right now i don't have any US visa .

I'm looking for job offer which will offer h1b visa processing but most of the job description says they are not looking for h1 candidates . Is there any portal or list that has information of employers who offer h1b processing . 

Is it going through job consultant required to get a job offer .

How to find out jobs which offer h1b visa processing


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

All H1B have been used up this year 
you need a job offer by April 1st 2014

Do not use consultants they are pretty much all scams


----------



## MisterJD (May 20, 2013)

This year (2013) compared to recent (2009, 2010, 2012, 2013) all the available H1B visas are used up. I recommend contacting an employment-focused immigration attorney to assist you with specific questions.

However, I can tell you that it is difficult to enter the United States this year (2013) for work unless you are a Mexican or Canadian national and qualify for the TN Visa under NAFTA. 

Again, talk to an attorney. I imagine your question could be easily answered under a free consultation. If you need references, please let me know.


----------



## neel.desh (Mar 5, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> All H1B have been used up this year
> you need a job offer by April 1st 2014
> 
> Do not use consultants they are pretty much all scams




I'm trying to file a petition for year 2014, but how find a sponsor.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

neel.desh said:


> I'm trying to file a petition for year 2014, but how find a sponsor.


Finding a "sponsor" for a H1B means you have to have a job offer in hand. Your potential employer is your "sponsor" and they have to file the initial paperwork.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

